
Housing costs are the real driver of regional inequality in America - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/8/18/16162234/regional-inequality-cause
======
jgalt212
blame ZIRP. Raise interest rates and the dispersion of housing costs across
the country will compress.

Or build more housing. How about a high rise on Nancy Pelosi's street?

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/08/san-francisco-street-
sells-f...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/08/san-francisco-street-sells-
for-90k-neighbors-arent-happy.html)

------
a-the-ist
I live in a VW near work because leasing a closet for multi-kilodollars per
month in Silicon Valley doesn't have much appeal.

~~~
quuquuquu
I too lived in a VW about 3 minutes away from the office in a quiet, dark, and
very friendly suburban town.

I did this for about 3 months before being offered a relocation package that I
reluctantly took for better title/commission opportunities.

Those 3 months were some of the most profitable, enjoyable, and relaxing
moments of my life!!!

